# Has anyone here tried "Trax" as a Theraband alternative?



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

I was just wandering through the mall while my wife was busy shopping and I came upon this stuff at a fitness store. Anyway, not wanting to go back to the mall and having to deal with parking again, I bought it. Thickness of this stuff is advertised as 0.65 mm x 15 cm wide and 180 cm long. Paid the equivalent of just a little over USD9 for it so I won't mind cutting it up... I figure, if it isn't fast enough I could always double up? Has anyone here come across this stuff and tried it as slingshot bands? Will it be worth my time and trouble to cut? If not I'll just give it to my wife for her use for exercise... Guess I'll find out soon enough...


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I have some 'name-brand' exercise bands (came in a pack of 2 red + blue (thinner)) Works well actually.

I believe some can be latex free which don't work as well - only way to be sure is to band up.


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Okay, so I got around to cutting and banding one up as a trial. Did 1" straight, recycled an old pouch and put them on my SS scout. Quick conclusion - not fast enough. However it does shoot well enough though. The draw is smooth, "firm and juicy". I will probably use these bands to shoot lighter ammo - I think it might be just perfect for chickpeas... Muahahah! Now to wait for the next troop of invading monkeys!

I alternated shots with my side shooter banded up with a latex bandset from SS as comparison. The latex is far superior (of course)


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Never had a problem with invading monkeys.


----------

